# Efest 18650 Battery Venting at 14Amp



## Alex

source: https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic...ger_efest_18650_battery_venting_at_14amp_and/

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Average vapor Joe

Personally I don't trust efest and according to batterybro.com the next best thing to the vtc 4 is the Samsung 25r2 aka the green Samsung 25r as it has a better life cycle than the older smurfs.
http://batterybro.com/blogs/18650-w...5187011-green-samsung-18650-25r5-vs-blue-25r2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

That's pretty flipped scary! But now why the hell is this oke holding onto a battery that is clearly pissed off? 

Seems a shame to throw mine away, I'm just going to use them with extreme caution from here on, I don't usually build that low anyway. Holding thumbs... while I still have them

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac

Average vapor Joe said:


> Personally I don't trust efest and according to batterybro.com the next best thing to the vtc 4 is the Samsung 25r2 aka the green Samsung 25r as it has a better life cycle than the older smurfs.
> http://batterybro.com/blogs/18650-w...5187011-green-samsung-18650-25r5-vs-blue-25r2



I'm still using my very first Efests that are more than a year old and are past their cycle life. Efests are very trustworthy batteries.
Just like everything else in life, cars, tv, pc, etc. there are bound to pop some duds up here and there.
I have used all my efest batteries in mech mods at very low ohm builds. I have never had a battery even get hot, let alone venting.
I trust Efest batteries and I think they are very good batteries.
Also, where are all the other instances of this happening inside a mod? It's isolated. It could just as well happen with a samsung 25R.
Maybe he just bought a pad pair. It happens. I have a pair of bad smurfs that loses up to .2 volts in the first two hours after taking it out of the charger. So now all smurfs are bad?
I'm not using them anymore for fear of venting.

This guy could also have damaged the battery to purposely make it vent or unknowingly damaged it. He wouldn't tell us if the had it on a too low ohm build, because that would make his video and rant irrelevant.

Oh, and I have yet to encounter any of my efest batteries that doesn't hold it's charge completely for even more than a day without using.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## DoubleD

"NOTES: Dust has settled, i tested more 2 others and i pushed from them 24Amp (the maximum SMY 60 allows) and 38Amp in other tests and nothing happened. I conclude it was an isolated case, but it's not excusable since it's a DANGER to all of us the fact that Efest put out batteries without all being tested, and yes the 2800mAh Efest ones are made by Efest not rewrapped LG's anymore as you can see on Efest Facebook page, maybe that's the problem since i always had older Efest batteries, rewrapped or not, never failed me before..."


Thats it, never again will I buy efest 


And this dude is *crazy*, if I saw the battery venting, I'd chuck it out as soon as possible, not still go vent it some more


----------



## zadiac

If we were to go by standards like his, then Apple should immediately stop selling iPhones. They've had more phone batteries exploded than vape batteries.....lol

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## VapingSquid

Ah man....I just bought 4 of these and haven't even given them their first charge


----------



## DoubleD

Pegs thoughts on what happened.


Basically, Peg thinks the PCB failed and that's why the battery vented.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac

jl10101 said:


> Ah man....I just bought 4 of these and haven't even given them their first charge



So? Use them.


----------



## Average vapor Joe

I won't say that you shouldn't use them as they are good batteries but I prefer not to use efests and rather stick with Samsung or lg batteries. Just my preference

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DoubleD

jl10101 said:


> Ah man....I just bought 4 of these and haven't even given them their first charge



If I had them, I'd probably use them but I understand that it's easier said than done, nobody cares for a game of russian roulette.


I have 4 older efest batteries (2100 & 2500) which work like champions but this is the 4th time I read about exploding/venting/failing of the new efest 2800mah batteries. That is enough for me to know not to buy the newer batteries.


Efest says these 2800mah efests are not LG rewraps but from their own manufacturing company(quote below).

"This is one of the best cell, that is why many companies rewrapped this battery as: 18650 35A 2800mah or 18650 35A 3000mah, but Efest Promise, our company is the first company to develop the 18650 35Amps continous batteries, and our new 18650 35Amps 2800mAh is only continous current and made by Efest own company."


https://www.facebook.com/pages/Efest/239046279616919?fref=ts


----------



## zadiac

DoubleD said:


> I have 4 older efest batteries (2100 & 2500) which work like champions but *this is the 4th time I read about exploding/venting/failing of the new efest 2800mah batteries. *
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Efest/239046279616919?fref=ts



Do you mind posting links to anything you have read regarding this please? I have done a search and the only other instances I found of Efest batteries venting or exploding were during tests and those were controlled.

I'd really like to have evidence of other instances of these batteries going bad.


----------



## DoubleD

zadiac said:


> Do you mind posting links to anything you have read regarding this please? I have done a search and the only other instances I found of Efest batteries venting or exploding were during tests and those were controlled.
> 
> I'd really like to have evidence of other instances of these batteries going bad.



I read about them on this forum bud, I'll try and gather them for you quick.

Edit: @zadiac cant find anything now lol but when I do, I'll post.


----------



## johan

This guy in die youtube video is not telling us the full story, sorry , but that's just my opinion.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## zadiac

johan said:


> This guy in die youtube video is not telling us the full story , but that's just my opinion.



I agree. He could've pushed those batteries past it limits in another mod and when he used it on the smy, it vented.
That coincided with what Peg said that if you push the batteries too far, you might get away with it a few times, but then one day it'll just start venting.
Of course the OP would never say that he pushed it past it limits before using it in the reg mod because that'll make him an idiot in the vaper circles.
I take that whole video with a tiny pinch of salt.
My own experience with Efest batteries is enough for me to trust them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

zadiac said:


> I agree. He could've pushed those batteries past it limits in another mod and when he used it on the smy, it vented.
> That coincided with what Peg said that if you push the batteries too far, you might get away with it a few times, but then one day it'll just start venting.
> Of course the OP would never say that he pushed it past it limits before using it in the reg mod because that'll make him an idiot in the vaper circles.
> I take that whole video with a tiny pinch of salt.
> My own experience with Efest batteries is enough for me to trust them.



I agree, ego will always try and hide the honest naked truth, the biggest obstacle in mankind.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe

I was th


johan said:


> I agree, ego will always try and hide the honest naked truth, the biggest obstacle in mankind.


i was thinking the same thing that it couldn't have bust at a mere 14 amp however I still stick with my previous statement about the lg and Samsung batteries. Those companies (including Panasonic but they only do low amp extreme capacity long life cycle batteries) have years and years of experience at putting out the best batteries on a massive global scale and are Far ahead of other manufacturers (sadly Sony pulled out  ). But to each their own and most importantly, no matter what battery you have... Don't be an idiot like these cloud chasers on the web running .04 ohm builds and using the pulse ratings to calculate their range. Keep safe and stay off the tobacco right?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I have plenty of these eFest 2800mAh batteries and while I don't vape on the edge like some people do I have never had a seconds issue with any of them and they are quite safe.

I have vented two batteries in my time and both of them were the best batteries in the WORLD! The VTC5 and an authentic AW. If you want to you can vent any battery you want to...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Alex

I loved this comment on reddit:

"
Sexual___Chocolate 6 points 15 hours ago 

I was holding my phone as far away from my face as possible and squinting while watching that."

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DoubleD

On another forum I had posted Pegs thoughts video, Mooch (a respected battery fundi imo) had this to say:

"There are a lot of inconsistent and confusing statements made in that video.

The Efests don't have PCBs so I don't think that was the issue.

It might have been a CID and/or PTC failure or it could just be that it didn't have these protection features in the first place. But, even without protection the battery venting at 14A means that this is a different battery than the usual Efest 35A 2800's. His not being able to replicate the venting is important.

I tested that same battery recently (results not posted yet) and it was an ok 20A battery. No problems discharging it at 25A other than the heating you would see when using a 20A battery at 25A.

So, either that battery was a different cell (i.e., a fake Efest) than the others he tested (and the one I tested), it was a rare manufacturing dud, or we have a mix of old and new Efest batteries floating around. With the new ones being crap cells. We really need to see that vented battery with its wrapper off so we can compare it to other 35A 2800mAh Efests."

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac

I still think that guy murdered that battery in mech mods at super low builds before it vented in his VW mod and that he's to ashamed to tell the truth. I wouldn't even make a video if I did that. I'd just keep my trap shut....lol


----------



## Cave Johnson

Has anyone here ever had a problem with efest batteries? 

I only have efests, haven't had a single hint of problem thus far.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Andre

Cave Johnson said:


> Has anyone here ever had a problem with efest batteries?
> 
> I only have efests, haven't had a single hint of problem thus far.


No problems from my side.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ET

Never had a problem with my old Efests and got two of those new ones yesterday from @BigB. Both charged fine and now using them to power my subox. Ok also not pulling a lot of amps there but will keep an eye

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Here is one instance I can find of the aforementioned battery not playing nice

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/spontanteous-combustion.t13522/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dr Phil

Well guys and girls I use the following Efests for when I do my 200w Vapes on my snow wolf at 0.08ohms. I run a full set dead doing this for 3hours on a set this has been done every day and will be Done every day. I will report any problems but been going for a month strong

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

zadiac said:


> I'm still using my very first Efests that are more than a year old and are past their cycle life. Efests are very trustworthy batteries.
> Just like everything else in life, cars, tv, pc, etc. there are bound to pop some duds up here and there.
> I have used all my efest batteries in mech mods at very low ohm builds. I have never had a battery even get hot, let alone venting.
> I trust Efest batteries and I think they are very good batteries.
> Also, where are all the other instances of this happening inside a mod? It's isolated. It could just as well happen with a samsung 25R.
> Maybe he just bought a pad pair. It happens. I have a pair of bad smurfs that loses up to .2 volts in the first two hours after taking it out of the charger. So now all smurfs are bad?
> I'm not using them anymore for fear of venting.
> 
> This guy could also have damaged the battery to purposely make it vent or unknowingly damaged it. He wouldn't tell us if the had it on a too low ohm build, because that would make his video and rant irrelevant.
> 
> Oh, and I have yet to encounter any of my efest batteries that doesn't hold it's charge completely for even more than a day without using.



Hi @zadiac, unrelated to this thread but related to your post, my Samsung smurfs also lose a little bit moe charge than my Efests after charging them up and letting them stand. By the time I put the spares into my Sig, they can be down from 4.22 to 4.16 after a few days. My very old Efest 2500 batts drop from. 4.22 to 4.20 after the same time. But the difference is very small and the smurfs still work fine in my Sig


----------



## Silver

@Alex- that video was actually quite scary

Was funny though when he put the credits on the screen saying sorry his camera couldnt focus on the battery, even his camera was scared of it.

Just the way he did the video (never seen his other vids) it does seem he went to great lengths to try make people scared.

But, battery safety is paramount so the more knowledge and reminders we have to practice safe battery usage, the better. Irrespective of whether the Efest 2800mah are bad or not.


----------



## phanatik

I had a new efect 2800mah vent on me... Human error though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

I wonder what that guy (the original poster in the video) would do if at some point every make of battery that is fit for vaping at some point vents while he's using it. Is he going to stop vaping? Is he going to say "don't buy this motherf***ng battery" for every single one of them? I doubt that.
At some point, every make of battery that we use for vaping has had one venting somewhere in the world. We just don't know about it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo

johan said:


> This guy in die youtube video is not telling us the full story, sorry , but that's just my opinion.



I agree. He also didnt test the samsung battery for as long.. That atty thingy attached to the mod also doesnt look safe.. I dunno I think he is doing this just for shock factor with no real proof of anything.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

